# Neue Grafikkarte oder neuer Prozessor? Oder Beides?



## Jo1977 (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

würde gerne meinen Rechner ein wenig flotter machen. Wollte erstmal eine neue Grafikkarte (Radeon 6850 oder 6870) kaufen und evtl. später einen Prozessor (evtl. Athlon X4 960T)  und RAM (auf 4 GB) aufrüsten. Würde gern eure Meinung dazu hören. Mein System:

AMD Athlon 64 x2 5400+ BE
2 GB Ram
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H 
Radeon 4850
Windows XP 32Bit

Netzteil und CPU Kühler waren glaub ich für evtl. Aufrüstung schon etwas größer dimensioniert. Weiß aber nicht, ob es Sinn macht einen größeren Prozessor auf dem Mainboard zu verbauen oder gleich ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2012)

Schau mal genau, welche Revision des Boards Du hast. Revision 1.0 zB kann einige auch neuere CPUs, aber viele auch nicht: GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM2+ - AMD 780G - GA-MA78GM-S2H (rev. 1.0) zB beim X4 955 geht es, aber nur die 95W-Version, die man nicht mehr bekommt. Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei den anderen Revisionen anders ist, aber schau halt mal - vlt würde bei einer neueren Revision ja sogar jede aktuelle CPU gehen? 

Ansonstzen: der von Dir vorgeschlagene X4 960T zB geht laut Liste, sofern Du BIOS F12B drauf hast - ansonsten kannst Du das ja flaschen. Der kostet ab ca 110€: AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black Edition, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (HD96ZTWFGRBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Dazu dann eine AMD 6870 für ca. 140-150€ und noch 2GB mehr RAM ca 20-25€. MIt der Kombination gingen dann alle Spiele auf hohen Details in FullHD. Nur bei SEHR anspruchsvollen "Ultra"-Modi wird es was eng, aber da sieht man eh kaum einen Unterschied zu "nur" hohen Details. Ich selber habe einen X4 965 und eine 6870, da wird ein X4 960 nicht viel schwächer sein. 



Ein neues Board passend für alle aktuellen besseren AMD-CPUs würde 50-100€ kosten, je nach gewünschter Austattung, und für das Geld, was bei DDR2 die 2GB kosten, kriegst Du das doppelte an DDR3-RAM 1333MHz. 


MIt winXP wird es halt langsam auch eng, da der Support dafür immer weniger wird. zB auf DirectX musst Du ja eh schon verzichten deswegen.


----------



## Jo1977 (9. Februar 2012)

Hab mal nachgeschaut. Das Mainboard ist Rev. 1.1. Als Prozessor würde ich dann den X4 960 oder 960T nehmen. Ist mein Netzteil (380 Watt) eigentlich stark genug für den 960 mit 125 Watt? Hab da ein paar übertaktede Radeon 6850 Karten gesehen (Chiptakt 820 statt 775 Mhz und Speicher 1100 statt 1000 Mhz). Kommen die dann Leistungsmäßig an die 6870 heran?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2012)

Diese 125Watt sind nur ein theoeretischer Wert. Aber 380W ist schon was knappt - von welchem HErsteller isses denn? 

Ich hab einen X4 965 "mit 125W", ne AMD 6870 und ein 7 Jahre ales 480W-Netzteil, das reicht in jedem Falle aus. Ist aber auch ein damals sehr gutes Netzeil von Tagan.


Wegen der 6850: kann gut sein, dass die übertakteten Karten an eine 6870 rankommen, aber sind die denn billiger als eine 6870? Übertaktet ist halt auch idR wärmer und somit lauter, und wenn es um ich sag mal 10€ Ersparnis geht: da zahl ICH lieber 10€ mehr und hab dann eine kühlere und somit auch leisere Karte.


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Februar 2012)

Man kann die 6850 natürlich auf das Niveau der 6870 takten (gleicher chip, nur höhere Taktraten usw.), das macht sie dann ungefähr so schnell wie ne 6870, aber die wird dann schon sehr laut, wie herb schon sagte.


----------



## Jo1977 (11. Februar 2012)

Das Netzteil war im Gehäuse (Antec) schon dabei. Woran merk ich das eigentlich wenn das Netzteil zu schwach ist? Läuft dann die Kiste überhaupt nicht mehr oder kommt es dann zu Abstürzen? Welche Karte rein kommt entscheidet wohl letztendlich meine Finanzministerin .


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn das NT zu schwach ist, startet der PC nicht, oder aber bei Last geht er dann aus. 

Kannst Du mal schauen (PC aufmachen), ob Du am NT eine Tabelle findest mit Amperewerten bei 3,3, 5 und 12 Volt? Und auch eine "combined Power" ?


----------



## Jo1977 (29. Februar 2012)

Auf dem NT steht 5V, 3,3V max. load 130 Watt, 12V1 + 12V2 max. load 324 Watt.

Dann ist noch ne Tabelle drauf: 3,3 V und 5 V 20A, 12V1 und 12V2 17A. Kannst du damit was anfangen? Von combinde Power habe ich nix gefunden.


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. Februar 2012)

So viel ich weiß, sind 17A auf den 12V-Leitungen deutlich zu wenig.

Antec stellt zwar gute Netzteile her, aber die Netzteile in den Gehäusen sind meistens nix.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Also, wenn es pro 12V-Leitung je 17A sind, dann reicht das vermutlich schon aus, und da die "max load" für 12V 380W sind, dürfte es PRO Leitung 17A sein. Die "max load" ist in dem Fall die "combined power"

Mein Tagan mit 480W hat EINE Leitung mir 28A und einer maximalen Leitung von 336W bei 12V, und das reicht völlig aus für meinen X4 965 und eine AMD 6870 + SSD + 2 Festplatten + DVD-LW + 3 Gehäuselüfter.


Wenn eine Graka dann nur an einer von beiden Leitungen hängt mit maximal 17A, würden bis zu ca 200W gehen. Eine 6870 verbraucht nur ca 150W im ABSOLUTEN Maximum, und davon wird ein Teil ja aus dem Slot gezogen. Daher sollte das Netzeil ausreichen. Erst recht wird es meiner Meinung nach reichen, wenn das Netzteil nur einen einzigen PCIe 6Pin-Stecker hat und man den zweiten PICe 6PIN-Stecker (der ist bei einer 6870 nötig) per Stromadapter an ein Kabel der zweiten Leitung dranmacht.

Bei manchen Karten sind 1-2 solche Stromadapter dabei. Am besten in den Produktdetails nachsehen, bei vielen Shops steht auch das Zubehör mit dabei zB hardwareversand oder alternate usw.


----------



## Jo1977 (1. März 2012)

Dann danke ich dir recht herzlich. Hab mich auch mal ein wenig schlau gemacht. Meine alte Karte verbraucht genauso viel Saft wie meine Neue. Der Prozessor benötigt etwa 30 Watt mehr als der Alte. Ansonsten ändert sich ja nix. Ansonsten muß ich halt doch ein neues NT nachrüsten.


----------

